# Christmas Quiz



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

Fun Christmas quizzes  for you to play during the festive season... 







Please try and play without looking up the answers.. there's no shame in not knowing every answer, and no prizes for knowing all of them.. just some fun...

Copy and past the quiz into the reply box  and post your answers  or reply in a new post in the format of 1- 20.. if you prefer..

Answers will be given if needed in 24 hours  ..  


*1. Which form of clean 'transport' do Norwegians hide away somewhere in the house on Christmas Eve as a precautionary measure ?*
*

2. Who wrote each of the following words?
a. "It was always said of him, that he knew how to keep Christmas well, if any man alive possessed the knowledge"
    b. "Maybe Christmas he thought, doesn't come from a store"


3. What kind of animal delivers gifts at Christmas in Syria ?


4. On which three feast 'days' do Americans consume the most food ?


5. Plus or minus one year, when did Queen Elizabeth II deliver her first ' televised Christmas message to the nation' ?


6. In which European country do malicious creatures called Kallikantzaroi get up to mischief around  Christmas ?


7. Which percentage of Americans dont celebrate Christmas at all ?  
a. 4%
b. 10% or
c. 18%


8. Who composed the music for the festive season ballet 'The Nutcracker' ? 


9. Plus or minus one year, how long does it take a Scotch Pine Christmas tree to reach a typical retail height of 6 to 7 feet ?

*
*10. Which two figures deliver gifts in Russia during the festive season ?*


*11. Which word, often associated with Christmas, stems from the Greek word for circle dance ?*
*
*
*12. Which English leader prohibited the singing of Christmas songs ?*


13._ *The following are words from which Christmas songs ?  *

a. she didn't see me creep down the stairs to have a peep_
_
b. she'd been drinking too much egg nog

c. once bitten and twice shy I keep my distance

d. in the lane the snow is glistening
_
_ e. the choir of children sing their song they practised all year long_


*14. Many people claim that the first unofficial football international between Germany and a Scotland/ England side was played on a Christmas Day. The pitch or playing field was found between what ?*
*

15. The Christmas film 'Miracle on 34th Street' has been remade many times. Who won a best supporting actor Oscar for the role of Kris Kringle in the original 1947 film and which two time Oscar winner played Kris in the 1994 remake ?


16.  'Who' catches the Grinch red handed stealing Christmas presents ?


17.  In which country does an ugly old witch named Bafana deliver presents on the night of 5th/6th of January ?
a. Australia
b. Austria
c. Italy*
* d. Mexico


18.  In which country is St. Nick called Sinterklaas ?*
*

19.  "Good King Wenceslas looked out on the feast of Stephen".  In which country was Wenceslas king ?

*
*20. Apparently, while poking at the fire, the London sweet shop owner Tom Smith got the inspiration to  make  what ? *


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

*..anyone interested in a one off  Christmas  quiz?*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

_when did Queen Elizabeth II deliver her first ' televised Christmas message to the nation' ?_

I think that was... 1957


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2019)

16. 'Who' catches the Grinch red handed stealing Christmas presents ?


Cindy Lou Who


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2019)

8. Who composed the music for the festive season ballet 'The Nutcracker' ?

...   Tchaikovsky


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 28, 2019)

Befana or Bafana delivers presents in Italy


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 30, 2019)

# 4,I think its July 4th,Thanksgiving,Xmas
#15 Edmund Gwenn in '47,Sir Richard Attenborough in '94 remake


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2019)

6. In which European country do malicious creatures called Kallikantzaroi get up to mischief around Christmas ?

Greece


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2019)

17. In which country does an ugly old witch named Bafana deliver presents on the night of 5th/6th of January ?
a. Australia
b. Austria
*c. Italy*
d. Mexico


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2021)

Time of the year to bring this back to life ...  try to figure the rest out ....


----------

